# Has anyone done "late check-in" on a TPI vacation exchange?



## Carol C (May 15, 2009)

I'm a little nervous. I have confirmation paperwork to check into a HHI resort that TPI brokers. There's no check-in location on the paperwork, and the listed resort phone number is disconnected. I think it's a resort that has timeshare as well as privately owned condos, and frankly, I don't want to show up a day late or even day of check-in to find there's no room at the inn (we're talking about a holiday week here). 

What would you do if you were me? Has anyone on TUG ever showed up at a resort for a TPI vacation and been turned away? Also, what if you want to show up the next morning instead of 4 PM on the scheduled check-in day?

TIA for any opinions from savvy TUGgers!


----------



## TPIRep (May 15, 2009)

Hello Carol,



If you are talking about your upcoming reservation at Island Beach & Tennis, the phone number is correct.  The number listed on your confirmation is (843)842-4402 and it does go through to the resort.  You will need to check in at the front desk of the resort at the address listed on your confirmation.  Please let me know if you have any other questions and I will be happy to assist you.


----------



## Carol C (May 15, 2009)

TPIRep said:


> Hello Carol,
> 
> 
> 
> If you are talking about your upcoming reservation at Island Beach & Tennis, the phone number is correct.  The number listed on your confirmation is (843)842-4402 and it does go through to the resort.  You will need to check in at the front desk of the resort at the address listed on your confirmation.  Please let me know if you have any other questions and I will be happy to assist you.



The number on my paperwork is (803) 842-4402. That number is the one I called and found it to be disconnected. Would you like me to fax you the paperwork so you can see it is wrong? Anyway, so I called the 843 area code now, and they don't have my reservation, and they said that some units are privately owned, and I'd need a lockbox code so I can get a key to the unit. There is no lockbox code or any other check-in info on the Trading Places paperwork. I had Myrtle Beach booked with TPI last year, and on check-in day I had received no info on where to check in to the private unit. At least that time I was home and could unpack my car. I'm going to hope you'll contact me with explicit instructions and give me a guarantee that this HHI reservation will be good. I have a friend flying from MN, and I'm driving from GA...so it would be nice to have a place to stay when we get to Hilton Head on that busy holiday weekend. Looking forward to hearing from you. Email me via TUG and call me on the # I left on your answering machaine at TPI. Thanks Marcie.


----------



## teepeeca (Jul 13, 2009)

*Carol C*

I would suggest that you "immediately" contact TPI !!!  If there would be any problems, they WILL take care of it right away.

They are an excellent company, and WILL make sure everything is correct !!!

Tony


----------



## zcrider (Jan 15, 2010)

I am not totally sure of going in for a late check in, but why don't you just look up the correct phone # to the resort and call them 10 days ahead and explain when you will be getting there and ask how to handle it. 
  I booked a rental thru trading places in Nov. and they didn't give the resort my name for check in until the 10 day ahead mark, so calling before that they will probably not have you in their system.
  I would think you could also call TPI directly to ask about this?  
Good luck and please let us all know how it went with a late check-in.
Thanks


----------



## Lee B (Jan 16, 2010)

Here is their contact info:  http://www.hhibeachandtennis.com/contact

Here is the home page:  http://hhibeachandtennis.com/

Looks nice.

Lee


----------

